# Differences between KG481 and KG381?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am looking at a possible RMA with the new 381 I got. Is there any major differences between the 381 and 481 besides the fork? On that note, what have they changed in the fork between the HSC4 and HSC4sl? I am trying to decide if the extra cost is justified to upgrade the 381.

The frame is being RMA'd due to a finish problem BTW. I was so stoked to build it when it came, but decided to deal with the problem now instead of later.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> I am looking at a possible RMA with the new 381 I got. Is there any major differences between the 381 and 481 besides the fork? On that note, what have they changed in the fork between the HSC4 and HSC4sl? I am trying to decide if the extra cost is justified to upgrade the 381.
> 
> The frame is being RMA'd due to a finish problem BTW. I was so stoked to build it when it came, but decided to deal with the problem now instead of later.


The difference between the HSC4 and the HSC4SL is weight. The 4 weighs 380 grams while the 4sl weighs 325 grams... In my experience the HSC4 is a VERY stiff fork so shaving 50 grams won't hurt it much...

I read that the 481SL has some weight taken out but the LOOK website doesn't confirm this. 

Sorry, that's all the info I have. I haven't ridden the 481 but I love my 381..


----------

